# Bandit or Suremarker Bouy??



## Salty Gator (Oct 12, 2007)

<DIV id=post_message_168689>5qt Penzoil oil jugs, some light line, and a sash cord weight have worked well for marking wrecks, ledges, and the like for many years, but I'm getting tired of carrying an assortment of jugs for different depths and hassling with wrapping the tangle-prone cord around the jug when moving from spot to spot. Soooo.. been thinking of trying one of the new-fangled marker bouys that stops deploying the line when the weight hits...and stores the line on a take-up reel right inside the device. 

Any experience/opinions on either the Bandit or the Suremarker bouys? I'm wondering over backlashes, sturdiness, maintenance and mostly if they really do stop and hold the line deployment when the weight hits bottom....and how do they handle staying put when you've got 4' seas rolling by?</DIV>


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Bandit buoy has always worked well for me. THe hardest part about it was setting the spring right so the line comes out until it stops on the bottom. If its to tight it wont drop if its too loose it will let everything out with the rolling waves. I dont get those expensive weights to drop on it. I have always used barbels from walmart. They are a lot cheaper if you loose one. I also tie a 6ft long leader of mono from where the rope stops to my weight just so I dont loose any of my rope.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The bandit bouy works okay... it does stop putting line out when it hits bottom, you have to play a little with the nut on top to get the right tension so it doesn't pay out with waves.

The nice thing is you can use it in 20' of water or 200' of water.

Sometimes if it hasn't been in the water and is dryed outit's a good idea to dunk it in a livewell or the gulf a couple times to remelt the dry salt. Otherwise it can hang up as it pays out.

They last a season or two for me before I need to replace it for one reason or another.

That being said I think I'm gonna try to bring 3 bleach bottles with different line length this year.

What he said about barbells...

Jim


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Now I dont know if this will work or not, but somone told me to use a bleach bottle, and put some sand in it and wrap it with line and a weight and it will work really well, since it has the sand in it, it wont keep un winding.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

My experience with the Bandit Bouy is when it works great, it's well, great, but they are prone to tangling and drifting. One key point is that you need to wet it to lube the "clutch" system before you drop it and we find that once it marks the spot, it's best to put a little more tension on the nut to keep it from drifting. After every few drops, I always need to manually re-wrap the line to keep it from tangling.I've used the Suremarker bouysbefore andmy experience is theydon't hold very well in rough (2 ft. + seas). My favorite marker and probably most reliable is the cylindrical type with cord wrapped around it you drop and then pull a rubber cord from one end across the line remainingon the bouy, and fasten at the opposit end to keep any more line from unwrapping. Basic, simple and relatively fool proof. The only drawback is that you have to stay on the spot until it's deployed and secured, which can be tough when the current is strong.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If you use the bandit bouy, make sure you have a set of joint pliers onboard... it's the handiest tool to adjust the nylon tension nut, and it's just a good tool to have aboard in general.










Jim


----------



## Salty Gator (Oct 12, 2007)

*Good stuff here...thanks.* 

BTW I've tried the sand in the jug thing (square Penzoil jug) and somehow or the other the wind and waves always seemed tospin off all the extra line anyway....so I'm back to just empty jugs. 

That the Suremarker can'thandle 2' seasis a problemand the tension/backlash/salt issues with the Bandit aren't thereports I was hoping for. 

I'm going to look into the elongated foam rigs that have the line wrapped around them and then secured with a bungee cord. The onlybrand I've come up with so far is Jugit. 

*All additional info would beappreciated.*


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

i think they have another type of marker buoy at Academy next to the bandit, and its not the first one you mentioned either, but I cant remember


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

My Suremarker holds fine in 3'-4' seas. I honestly don't know how I anchored on a wreck before I had it, works great! TGIF :letsdrink


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Surprised no one mentioned this. I must be the only one who experienced this problem... On myBandit purchased last year the paint started flaking off after the first drop. The design is good and it works well enogh as discribed above. But the bright red paint job was very poorly done on mine and I swore I'd never buy one again. Itflaked off all over the storage box Ikept it in.

The other thing not mentioned is that you need two people to retrieve the Bandit. One to pull up the weight and one to wind. Not a big deal cause I usually have my sone with me.

I really like the idea of using a leader to save the line. Thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *FishVan (5/8/2009)*Surprised no one mentioned this. I must be the only one who experienced this problem... On myBandit purchased last year the paint started flaking off after the first drop. The design is good and it works well enogh as discribed above. But the bright red paint job was very poorly done on mine and I swore I'd never buy one again. Itflaked off all over the storage box Ikept it in.
> 
> The other thing not mentioned is that you need two people to retrieve the Bandit. One to pull up the weight and one to wind. Not a big deal cause I usually have my sone with me.
> 
> I really like the idea of using a leader to save the line. Thanks for that suggestion.




The line is great, the first buoy i got i go it hung real bad and had to cut the line on it, then I was out like $40. SO i said hell, it has a swivel at the bottom just tie a leader on there, as well dont use the downrigger weights either they are to expensive. I was walking around Walmart in gulf breeze one day and came across the barbels, i had just looked a day earlier at the price of a downrigger wieght, and then i saw a barbel for like $5 i said it will work, so i bought two. I have been out and got it hung and had the mono break on me trying to get it un unhung, all you are out then is just like $5, tie another leader and put on your other weight and you are ready to go. Yeah you are right about the paint mine did the same thing, i just took acan of spray paint to it. The two person retrive is a pain too. If its just me and my cousin, i get him to pull up the anchor and i just pull up all the line on the bouy then once i get the weight in the boat i then wind it up, but its still a pain. I wonder if there is a way to make some type of retreival/marker bouy out of something that will let out line and stop, is compact and i s as just as good as these buoys. I am gonna search the web and see what all i can find.


----------



## Salty Gator (Oct 12, 2007)

*FishVan...* Good to know that the Bandit requires two for the retreive. I often fish alone so that is a biggie for me. Just wondering if the paint flaking problem might be prevented/slowed with a layer of clearcoat or a similar product.

*69Viking...* I was pleased to learn that you find the Suremarker can hold place in moderate seas. Is there an adjustment that you made to get this performance or was it like that out-of-the-box?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I just found this buoy online. Kinda looks like the suremark or whatever you call it, looks good though.

http://skimmeroutdoorscom.easystorecreator.com/items/fishing-gadgets-and-tools/automatic-adjusting-marker-buoy-for-fishing-and-diving-cherry-bomb-detail.htm


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

I was going to try painting then adding a coat of clear. AmgerJ: Was the spray paint you used enough or did you need to add some clear coat to keep it form pealing? If you buy one new,maybe to adding the clear befor the first time you deploy could prevent this problem.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I think all i used was just a high gloss spray paint, but i do thinka good coat of clear coat will work, or hell use Thompsons Water Seal. Couldnt hurt.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

In a previous post, I had suggested using 3 pieces of pool noodle with a piece of wood dowel rod in the center. Strap it together with large cable ties or trotline cord. Wrap the line on it, and use a plastic bungee cord to go from one cable tie to the other tie on opposite end. That keeps it from unwinding when deployed or when laying in floor of boat.

Use a cordless drill to wind in the line. Attach the chuck onto the piece of dowel rod sticking out of it. I am considering making an attachment to fit into a rod holder that I could set the whole float into and allow the dowel to act like an axle, allowing the drill to lift the weight. Have not tried that yet....

I have used the 2.5 gallon penzoil jugs for awhile. They work ok, but you have to compress them some to make the sides convex to prevent the line from sliding off the jug.

Everyone of the automatic bouys has always been a disaster for me. I spent more time adjusting and rewinding the cord than I did fishing.


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

> *amberj (5/8/2009)*I think all i used was just a high gloss spray paint, but i do thinka good coat of clear coat will work, or hell use Thompsons Water Seal. Couldnt hurt.


Thanks for the reply. Will give it a shot. Beats throwing it out. Was kinda bummed with having to do all this after paying $50 or so... Like I said, the overall design seems sound though.:letsdrink


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *FishVan (5/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *amberj (5/8/2009)*I think all i used was just a high gloss spray paint, but i do thinka good coat of clear coat will work, or hell use Thompsons Water Seal. Couldnt hurt.
> ...




If the black line is gone dont forget to paint that in as well. or else all you have is just a bouy with no help with the current.


----------



## Ocean Potion (Apr 18, 2009)

homemade trap bouy(round) cut v shape around bouy for line,oversize the hole for a wood dowel,3/4 or 1 inch 3ft long. spool the bouy or bouys at 50,100,150 and so on. wood dowel,drill holes(two)on one end big enough for 80# mono and fix a stop so that the holes are out one side.loop a clamp type release clip on a short led thru holes to hold line when deployed,this can change the depth (100ft line stop at 75) dowel thru bouy and deploy(yea I use old lead dive weights 2 to 12 lb)flag on top is a plus.

beer made it hard to write but easy to do,five bouys one stick mounts easy under t-top

Roger


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not sure I follow you, oceanpotion.

I read it twice, and I think the beer was affecting your description. Could you explain it again?


----------



## Ocean Potion (Apr 18, 2009)

I read it again and it confused me. ok well it has been about 20 yrs. since I did them but just a bouy wrapped with line,the dowel is for visabilty and easy retrevil. same as jug and weight thing just easier to store. forgot to sayput a snap on the line and you remove weight or change it in seconds. yes it is still all manual but works. hhmmm may just make one and show it. I am by Navy Point,will build one and find someone at a wed. get togeather to look at it. will message you when completed


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Just bought a bandit. What size of leader are you'll using? They suggest 200 to 300 pound mono. I don't have that and don't want a spool of that laying around..:banghead


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I use the bandit bouy but it can be a pain in the rump sometimes.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I had the Bandit and I now have the Suremarker. So far, I find the Suremarker to be a much better product. As far as the mono leader goes, any bait & tackle store will sell you a small length.


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Orion........ So you are using 200+++ ?


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never used the suremarker, but, have used the bandit for at least the last 10 years. As all have stated it is occasionally a pita to get/keep working, but, it is way better than any other system we have used for the last 40 years. Its ability to show your course to anchor on it, not 100 yards away from it is pretty impressive.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Last Drop (8/10/2009)*Thanks Orion........ So you are using 200+++ ?


I'm using some SS cable that I had left over from my speargun shockline. The breaking strenght is much greater than 250 lbs. You can also usea plastic covered steel leader cable. It doesn't have to be 200 lbs. I would say that a steel leader with a breaking strength of 150+ lbs is sufficient. The reason for the 200-250l lbs mono leader is as protection from abrasion. The steel leader will not abrade as easily asthe mono line.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a suremarker and it works flawlessly. You have to have the right weight on it, then your ready to roll. I don't like the fact the handle is small and seperate. I always seem to be looking for it.



I have a buddy that runs bottom charters. He swears by the pabco bouy. If you have an unlimited budget or move a lot throughout the day, it is probably a good option.



http://www.powerbuoy.com/main.sc;jsessionid=F7FAACD558369E56CF8423B52D2B3D89.qscstrfrnt03


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

EasternTackle, you are right about one thing. You definitely need an unlimited budget to buy one of those bouys.http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/UserInfo9304.aspx


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I started with the bandit--cheaper, but gave up on it and tried the suremarker. Far better, less problems, easy retrievel, if you are really lazy you can get a shaft for the suremarker and reel in with a power drill. If you are going to buy one or the other I would suggest spend a few dollars more for the suremarker. That is my experience.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *lobsterman (8/10/2009)*EasternTackle, you are right about one thing. You definitely need an unlimited budget to buy one of those bouys.http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/UserInfo9304.aspx




Just telling it like it is.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Hard to beat that design! 



I'm thinking one could make a home made version out of some Big Wheels tires, a large wooden dowel or stainless/alum which ever you prefer. You could make counter weights out of lead inside the wheels or you could threw bolt the "wheels" with some 3/8"-1/2 bolts and washers, put 4-6 washers on one side, of each wheel(gotta be the same side) for the counter weight to keep it from unwinding in rougher water. Fill the wheel with some type of foam once done. Wonder if greatstuff would work? 



You could use a drill with a home made attachment to spool it up for on the cheap.(I'm not taking my ridgid drills into the gulf personally) But I would look around for some type of motor like they use on that bouy. Something that could possibly resemble a palm sander but be a motor.



I may look around for a motor, if I can find one, I will try this out.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I had a bandit and it lasted a year until the wheel had eaten away at the styrofoam enough to cause the thing to fall apart. I got the suremarker and it has much more structural integrity and worked finewhen used.

Both of those buoys are awkward to retrieve. I usually only use it for a few minutes to mark the spot before setting the anchor and then take it from the water. Any marker makes a hell of a mess when tangled with hooked fish. I would rather not use a buoy and they are rarely needed to get positioned over a reef / wreck.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I used to use the buoys when I first started fishing offshore. They are a pain in the a$$. Do yourself a favor and learn how to use your chart-plotter (assuming you have one) to determine your drift. It never tangles, drifts, you don't have to wind it back up and most importantly its not an a$$hole attractant. It seemed like every time I put out one of those marker buoys everybody that came by thought "hey there's a marker buoy, that must be the best spot in the Gulf. Let me see if I can get my boat right on top of it".


----------

